# Kohler Serial numbers



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Can you read a Kohler serial number like a Briggs in terms of the year manufactured? First two numbers are the year? Thanks for the help.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

This is a little hard to decipher,but this may help you figure out the year.

http://gardentractorpullingtips.com/kohlcub.htm


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks USMC just what I needed.


----------

